# Hi! Newbie from Missouri



## Sean_N (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! My name is Sean, and I’m 6 (almost 7) years old. I love my pet mantis. I found her in our yard two days ago. Her name is Mantha. My dad said that maybe she is a female because she has six segments. Also, we are not sure what kind of mantis she is.


----------



## Connor (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey Sean! Welcome to the forum. What a pretty mantis! Looks like a stagmomantis carolina to me.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Sean! I started keeping mantids when I was about five or six so we have that in common. That definitely looks like a female _Stagmomantis carolina_ to me too - that's the scientific name for a Carolina mantis. They live in lots of other places of course, not just North and South Carolina! I hope you enjoy your mantis - Mantha is a cute name. I used to name all mine Mandy, Mandella, and things like that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Ocelotbren (Oct 16, 2017)

Welcome, Sean!  I bet it was exciting to find her in your yard.  Have fun caring for her!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2017)

Good find, welcome!


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for welcoming me    Guess what, guys? Mantha laid an egg! Can I share a picture?


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi there, fellow noob. Please post the pics


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 3, 2017)

Welcome Sean! Awesome find.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 3, 2017)

Sean_N said:


> Thanks for welcoming me    Guess what, guys? Mantha laid an egg! Can I share a picture?


please do i would love to see!


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 3, 2017)

Here they are:


----------



## Serle (Nov 3, 2017)

hy Sean , welcome...... fantastic to have a bonus like the ooth ........... S


----------



## Connor (Nov 3, 2017)

Wow she laid a big ooth for you bud! Wish my girls would lay that big!


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Sean_N said:


> Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 9900
> 
> ...


Was that via parthenogenisis? Wonder how common it is for that to happen.


----------



## Connor (Nov 3, 2017)

@Bdawg female mantis will lay ootheca regardless of being mated. They will only hatch though if they have been fertilized. Kinda like a chicken egg. Only a few species in the world are parthenogenic


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Connor said:


> @Bdawg female mantis will lay ootheca regardless of being mated. They will only hatch though if they have been fertilized. Kinda like a chicken egg. Only a few species in the world are parthenogenic


That's good, at least I won't have to panic-buy a few vivariums to keep up ?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 4, 2017)

@Sean_N lucky thats really cool. connor is correct.


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I’m Scott—Sean’s dad. Thanks for all of your replies and comments. It’s good to part of this awesome community!

So, any chance that this ooth could be fertile? We found Mantha in our garden on Oct 13, and she laid this ooth on Nov 1st.


----------



## Connor (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey Scott! Glad you guys are part of the forum! 

If you found Mantha as a adult then there is a good chance she had mated; therefore, the ooth is most likely fertile.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

Cool pictures of the ooth being laid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 4, 2017)

Connor said:


> Hey Scott! Glad you guys are part of the forum!
> 
> If you found Mantha as a adult then there is a good chance she had mated; therefore, the ooth is most likely fertile.


Cool! Since we are not ready for baby mantids yet, we put the ooth in a container and stored it in the fridge’s veggie crisper (based on what I’ve read from some of the posts). We hope to have some by Spring ?


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 4, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> Cool pictures of the ooth being laid, thanks for sharing!


Glad to have shared them. We were lucky to witness a remarkable event ?


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 4, 2017)

BTW, we were curious to see if they really like honey. Mantha  it!


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Sean_N said:


> BTW, we were curious to see if they really like honey. Mantha  it!
> 
> View attachment 9923


That's so cute!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 5, 2017)

@Sean_N Honey treats! 

Just to let you know. I once had a sick mantis. Wasnt eating and looked like it was out of energy. I got a toothpick dipped it in a small cup of fruitflys and fed it to my mantis. To me honey is mantis medicine. manties love it and im pretty sure its good for them!


----------



## Sean_N (Nov 18, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> @Sean_N Honey treats!
> 
> Just to let you know. I once had a sick mantis. Wasnt eating and looked like it was out of energy. I got a toothpick dipped it in a small cup of fruitflys and fed it to my mantis. To me honey is mantis medicine. manties love it and im pretty sure its good for them!


Cool! I will remember that. Thanks for the tip ?


----------

